# special jeans--wink, wink



## keg265 (Feb 13, 2004)

does anyone know where i can purchase those jeans with the padding in the back?




thanx


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm not sure but I think Newport News sells some jeans that have some padding in the back.


----------

